# Chattanooga & Middle TN Double D/Q



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Chattanooga Qualifying callbacks to 3rd:
1,2,5,6,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,18


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Chattanooga Qualifying callbacks to 4th:
1,2,6,8,9,10,11,13,14,18


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Derby going to 4th with 6 dogs. Mike Ough has 3 and Jimmie Darnell has 3. Darnell with 
1-6-10 not sure of Mike's.


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

*Chattanooga Qualifying Results*:
1st #18 Atlastastar O/Martha Blank H/Joe Harp
2nd #6 Huntleighs Grand Cru O/Julia Cook H/Joe Harp
3rd #11 Airborne's Jedi Master O/Kurt Dunn H/Joe Harp
4th #14 Knob Creek's Rough Rider O/H Brent McDowell
RJam #9 Wildwings Flirting With Disaster O/H Jimmie Darnell 
Jam #2 Rajun Cajun Tator's Tot O/Mark Medford H/Joe Harp
Jam #8 Firemarks Jake Honor Scout O/H Brooks Gibson
Jam #10 Toms If He Can Go Wrong O/Thomas Pond H/Carter Hughes
Jam #13 Willie, Waylon & Me O/Trip Smith H/Carter Hughes


----------



## m blank (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks for posting Tim


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

m blank said:


> Thanks for posting Tim


You are so welcome, but a BIGGER Congrats to one of my favorite dogs, Rin-Rin and of course you and Paul on your WIN!!!

And of course, to the rest of Twin Oak crew and friends, Especially Brent McDowell for his first time handling at a Q and getting a 4th!!!

Tim and Shannon(she said I better add her name)


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Way to go Twin Oak Kennel. 1-2-3rd is a pretty nice sweep.


----------



## L Magee (May 12, 2005)

Congrats to Martha on the big WIN and Joe Harp for sweeping the "Q" (himself and dogs he trained)


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Rinnie had a really good day today. It was a pleasure to watch her clean up all day long! Thanks to the club and the judges for some good tests today. And thanks to Joe for his handler critiques today!


----------



## m blank (Apr 2, 2006)

Congrats to Brent on a great job first time out. Also congrats and thanks to Joe and Scott on a job well done


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Derby Final Results
First #2 Drago Frank and Rita Jones Mike Ough
2nd. #10 Copper Shane Faltys Jimmie Darnell
3rd. #1 Bella Mark Brashear Jimmie Darnell
4th. #7 Reef Stanley Hurd Mike Ough

Jams none awarded

Congrats to Frank and Rita Drago has 25 pts.
Thanks to the judges Mark Sehon and Ben Sutton
for great tests and your valuable time.
And once again Mike Ough U R Da Man.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

Looks like Jimmie's kind of Da Man, too.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Melanie Foster said:


> Looks like Jimmie's kind of Da Man, too.


Sorry, not downing Jimmie at all.
Mike Ough's record speaks for itself.


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Congratulations, Martha on the first in the Q. Congratulations to Joe Harp on taking 1st, 2nd and 3rd in the Q in both trials you have run this fall. Also, thanks, Joe, for the great work with Cru-3rd and 2nd in his first 2 Q's. Lou and Joe, the Duke x Sue breeding is looking pretty strong with 3 QAA at age 2 (Cash, Ruby and Cru).


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Congrats Mr. Brent with, "The horse".


----------



## L Magee (May 12, 2005)

John, not to disagree but that makes 4 from that litter that are QAA! Cash, Ruby, Cru and Schmidt.
Moodys Nitz (Schmidt) won the Northwest Iowa "Q" in July, owned by Bill Billups, trained by Charlie Moody.


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks, Lou. Even more impressive.


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Middle TN Qualifying Callbacks to 3rd: 1,2,4,5,6,9,10,13,15,16,18,19


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2011)

golfandhunter said:


> Sorry, not downing Jimmie at all.


I didn't take it that way. 

Congratulations everyone and thanks Tim for posting results.


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Middle TN Qualifying Callbacks to 4th: 1,4,5,6,9,10,13,15,16,18


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

*Middle TN Qualifying Results*:
1st #9 Airborne's Jedi Master O/Kurt Dunn H/Joe Harp
2nd #6 Atlastastar O/Martha Blank H/Joe Harp
3rd #4 Moody's Nitz O/H Bill Billups
4th #15 Arctic Sun's Caldera at Thira O/HKaren Peterson
RJam #16 Rough Creeks Rock Of Ages O/Mark Brashear H/Jimmie Darnell
Jam #1 Huntleigh's Grand Cru O/Julia Cook H/Joe Harp
Jam #5 Pattersons Southern Timber Delight MH O/H Ryan Patterson
Jam #10 Mojo Mans Daisy Cutter O/H Bill Billups
Jam #13 Knob Creek's Rough Rider O/H Brent McDowell
Jam #18 Rajun Cajun Tater's Tot O/Mark Medford H/Joe Harp


----------



## m blank (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks Tim for the info


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations to Gregg Leonard for Reese's Derby WIN handled by Mike Ough!
Mike also took a second but don't have the name/number, sorry!

Rita


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Derby Final Results
First #12 Reese Gregg Leonard Mike Ough
2nd. #8 Reef Stanley Hurd Mike Ough
3rd. #13 Copper Shane Faltys Jimmie Darnell
4th #11 Deets Tony Kuka Tony Kuka
RJ #4 Bill John Shoffner John Shoffner
Jams #9 Zena Russ Baker Jimmie Darnell
#1 Drago Frank and Rita Jones Mike Ough

Thanks to judges Tommy Fairchild and Allen Dillard.
Congratulations to Tony Kuka and Deets you guys
really stepped up.
Reese and Deets are litter mates.
Congrats to Sandhill Kennels and once again
Mike Ough U R Da Man.


----------



## Scott Bass (Apr 28, 2009)

golfandhunter said:


> Derby Final Results
> First #12 Reese Gregg Leonard Mike Ough
> 2nd. #8 Reef Stanley Hurd Mike Ough
> 3rd. #13 Copper Shane Faltys Jimmie Darnell
> ...



CONGRATULATIONS Gregg on making the Derby list w/ Resse.


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

congrats Brent McDowell on the Q 4th yesterday and jam today. also congrats to Joe harp"the dominator"


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Congrats Martha and Joe on the Q 1st and 2nd


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Congratulations to all the winners and all who received placements in the events this weekend. Judges, Mark Sehon, Ben Sutton, Tommy Fairchild and Allen Dillard had great series setups on fantastic grounds. Thanks to TWRA and the state of Tennessee for hosting the event.

Could not have happened without all the hard work (prior and during) by Trip, KG, Carter, Joel, Tom, Morgan and Jaeger. I know i forgot someone, but thanks to all who helped!!!!!!!


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

I know who you forgot...


John McCallie! Throwing eight series of Derby marks for half of a $5 footlong. You got to love the dogs! Thanks for making it happen!

I had a great time! Thanks to the clubs, the handlers, and everyone that helped out when needed.


----------



## John Shoffner (Jan 27, 2009)

Congratulations Gregg and Reese on the win and making the Derby List! Reese looked really good and was a pleasure to watch. Good luck moving forward to the next step of her all age career. She is a talented dog and I am sure will continue to make you very happy. 

John


----------

